# 660 Rad Relocate



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I have read some about the radiator relocation on the Grizzly 660. Seems easy enough and pretty straight forward. I am not worried about doing that mod. I have read that the Grizz has an overheating problem from what I read. Now with that said, should I just relocate the oem radiator or should I buy a bigger better radiator and just relocate that instead. Has anyone ever heard of people running 2 radiators in line? One in stock location and one on the front rack? Just curious.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Bueler....Bueler....Bueler


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think addin an extra radiator would put too much strain on the water pump... I believe this was discussed before in the kawi section regarding a brute... The 660 has lots of plastic cowling around the engine, and I've heard of people putting more holes in the sides to help, but the main thing is the radiator getting clogged easy, and the opening isn't big enough to thoroughly clean it like it needs... My buddy has a 660 and it was overheating and looking thru the hole in the front, the radiator looked clean, but when I took off the front plastics, it was actually clogged around the sides.. Got it cleaned out good and no more overheating... I think just relocating and keeping the radiator clean would be the cure... you might think about doing an oil cooler mod on it if the heat problem persists, as well as opening up the side cowls a little..


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Ah yeah, I wasn't even thinking about the water pump. I haven't had it overheat yet, just wanting to relocate it to prevent it from happening.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

moved thread into the yamaha section.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

okay, what you want to do is move the radiator up top and clean the radiator extremely well before bolting everything down to the racks. You will have mud packed in and around the fan that you cant get out until the fan is removed from the rad.. Once you go up on the rack, you will NEVER overheat the grizz unless the fan takes a dump on yeah. And when it does, just run down to local auto store and pick up a 10" auto fan for like $50 and use it.


----------

